# Eva is home. :D



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

*Eva is home.  More pics in post 12*

I picked up Eva today around 1. I cant get over how little she is. Leah was a little grumpy with her at first but seems to be getting okay with her. These are horrible pics, I will get better ones when I get home.

Kisses for Eva


My girls. They both had to sit near me while I was reading email.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

wow thats a beautiful dog`, i would love to have a long coat!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

She's a cutie! Love the patch. 
Looks like she'll have a nice thick double coat.
Reminds me a lot of baby Chanel. Enjoy the puppy days, they fly right by!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

this is precious! :love4:


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

What a sweet little face! I'm sure Leah will be loving her baby sister in no time.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Eva is a beautiful pup! How wonderful that you have her home now.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Congratulations! Enjoy every moment with your sweet little one!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Aww so sweet..Congrats!


----------



## battyjac (Dec 20, 2011)

OMG! Squuueeee! I don't think I've ever posted that word before but she's so frigging cute!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Congratulations! She's a sweetie! I love her color!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, i think those are beautiful pics


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are a few more pics. She was so tired once we finally got home. She loves the 3 in 1 cuddle sack I made last night ( I had insomia from excitement about picking her up).
She wanted no part in going potty outside. But I forgot to grab a pee pad when I left home this am.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww welcome home eva! u are a cute one arent u


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

beautiful dog


----------



## KD DEESE (Dec 20, 2011)

CONGRATS! She is amazing!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

She is such a darling! I love her markings
very beautiful indeed
I bet you are very happy that the wait is finally over


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

She is absolutely adorable!


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

She is gorgeous! Her facial expression is adorable!


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

She is just gorgeous. Hope you have lots of fun with your new chi.


----------

